# Name Pronounciations



## Éomond (Jan 5, 2003)

*How do you.....*

Say Finwë and Minwë? Or, how would you say this: *ë*? It buggs me to not know how to say it right. Anyone know?


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 5, 2003)

Hmmm... I hear it as being like Feenweh, I'm not 100 percent sure if that is correct or not. Hopefully more people will answer and one will correct me if I am mistaken.


----------



## Mithlond (Jan 5, 2003)

Yup, what Nom said is correct.


----------



## Celebthôl (Jan 5, 2003)

indeed it is, if u go to the histories of Arda website it tells u how to pronounce the names/words etc


----------



## Ceorl (Jan 5, 2003)

There is a guide to pronunciation in the back of the Sil.


----------



## Éomond (Jan 5, 2003)

Ok, thank you very much, it helps alot


----------



## ChunkyLover53 (Feb 10, 2003)

Well, I think I got some names down, but just in case, I would like to be directed to any known sites that show simple pronounciations and such...or, if u don't mind, maybe u could name off ways urselves. Please include accents in the names also, cuz some names i don't know which part to accentuate...

here r at least a few names that concern me:

Feanor (Fay-a-noor or Fay-noor?)

Iluvator (Ill-oo-vay-toor or Ill-oo-vay-tur?)

Beren (Bay-rain or Bear-in or Bay-rin or Bear-ain?)

Glaurang (Gla-oo-rung or Gla-oo-rang?)

there's more, but it would be best to get a general on names similar to what's in the appendix of silmarillion, but a bit more because having taken spanish, my possibilities of letter pronounciation have increased; e being pronounced like american a, a being ah, i being e, o being oh, u being oo. So i'm a bit rattled when it comes to pronounciation, and i gotta do some booktalk in the coming month, so i wanna be prepared...

thanx, folks...


----------



## redline2200 (Feb 11, 2003)

I'm not sure about all of them, but I think I can help you out on Iluvatar.
I think it is pronounced I-LOOV-uh-tar, with the accecnt on the "luv" in his name. As for the letter "I" at the beginning I always pronounced it like a long "E" (ee-LOOV-uh-tar), but I am not sure if that is correct.


----------



## Niniel (Feb 11, 2003)

I would say: 
Fay-a-noor
I-LOOV-a-tar
Bear-in
and in Glaurung I wouldn't take the 'au' as a diphtong, but make it sound like 'ou' in sour, or hour.


----------



## GuardianRanger (Feb 11, 2003)

If you go to The Encyclopedia Arda, they provide a pronunciation for each entry.

I've actually found it pretty useful, and there are many names I had totally butchered.

I can't speak for the validity of the pronunciation, but I personally accept it.


----------



## ChunkyLover53 (Feb 12, 2003)

thanQ all for ur info...i will check that site out, and take all of ur suggestions into account. I got about a month to do this, so...yeah, thanx.


----------



## Gwindor (Mar 6, 2003)

You may also try lesson one (dealing with pronounciation) of an exellent Quenya tutorial found on this site: http://www.uib.no/people/hnohf.


----------



## Celebithil (Mar 8, 2003)

I hate that you get one pronunciation in your head and its hard to change it when you find out it wrong. It's like when you realize you've been singing the wrong lyric to a song.


----------



## Gwindor (Mar 11, 2003)

Yeah, I can see your point. Personally, I've built up a nasty habit when pronouncing the quenya words with 'h' - for example Hithlum, Ered Wethrin ... and now I find it nearly impossible to unlearn ...


----------



## Link (Mar 11, 2003)

I always pronounce "Morgoth" the wrong way but I can't help it.


I pronounce it "mohr-goath" even though I know it's supposed to be "mohr-GOTH".


----------



## Confusticated (Mar 11, 2003)

One thing that helps me is to read it aloud sometimes, but I have no one to speak about the Silmarilion with so that is the only way I can speak these names.

I don't even know how to pronounce Aule... I say it like ouleh, and I doubt that is correct. Or is it?


----------



## Bethelarien (Mar 12, 2003)

Isn't AU a dipthong? I always pronounced it like OWL-ay (ok, that looks bad, but that's how I say it!) Still, I don't know if that's correct or not.


----------



## ChunkyLover53 (Mar 13, 2003)

well, the "au" i understand to be prounounced like "ow"

another word I'm having trouble with...how do ya'll pronounce Ainulindale (A-in-oo-lin-doll-ay?)?


----------



## Link (Mar 13, 2003)

^^^ 


(AI-noo-lin-dah-lay)

the "AI" is like saying "I", as in "I am".


----------



## ChunkyLover53 (Mar 14, 2003)

oo, thank you. that sounds better than the "Ai" i used then.


----------

